# Welchen Browser nutzt Ihr?



## Niranda (19. Dezember 2008)

Will mal wissen, welche Vorlieben die Buffed-Community hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die SuFu hat mir nix ausgespuckt, obwohl ich ihr meinen Finger bis zum anschlag in den Rachen schob... :<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PPS: Hm, iwie fehlt meine "Opera Mini / Mobile" - Abstimmung :<

Edit: Ich habe mal eine "Keine" Option hinzugefügt /wink maladin
--> frechheit :<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. Dezember 2008)

süße signatur habs mir angekukt^^

btw: IE


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2008)

Schlechte Umfrage, wenn man keine Mobile Versionen nutzt kann man nicht abstimmen.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Dezember 2008)

Opera komm ich am besten mit klar und damit bin ich dank der Schnellwahl auch schneller als mit anderen Browsern.


----------



## Nofel (19. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich alle. Aber hauptsächlich Firefox und Opera Mini.


----------



## nalcarya (19. Dezember 2008)

Privat und zum surfen auf der Arbeit Firefox. Zum Websites testen zwangsweise so ziemlich alle mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mobil allerdings gar keinen, da ich 1.) nix hab was mobil surfen könnte udn es 2.) auch für für mich vollkommen unnötig halte.


----------



## Gwynny (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich nutze klar Firefox!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Naarg (19. Dezember 2008)

Opera... einfach weil er schneller ist, mehr Extras hat, individuelle Skins bietet, mir die genauste Anpassung ermöglicht, Widgets hat und weniger Resourcen frisst... meiner Meinung nach der einzige Browser, der dem Firefox überlegen ist.


----------



## nuriina (19. Dezember 2008)

Was ist mit Browsern von anderen Betriebssystemen wie Linux, MacOS etc? Auf vielen Webseiten haben die höhere Anteile als Chrome ^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (19. Dezember 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> eigentlich alle. Aber hauptsächlich Firefox und Opera Mini.




Was opera ^^ Das er innert mich an  die "Oprah Show" ^^ 



DER FUCHS AN DIE MACHT! ganz klar Firefox


----------



## Skatero (19. Dezember 2008)

Firefox ganz klar.
Du könntest noch Safari hinzufügen.


----------



## Haxxler (19. Dezember 2008)

FF!


----------



## Fendrin (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

am Windoof PC: Firefox
Laptop mit kUbuntu: Firefox  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Naarg (19. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Was ist mit Browsern von anderen Betriebssystemen wie Linux, MacOS etc? Auf vielen Webseiten haben die höhere Anteile als Chrome ^^


Der geneigte Linuxuser verwendet in der Regel den FF als Standartbrowser, der MacOS User Safari, welcher hier Tatsächlich in der Umfrage fehlt.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (19. Dezember 2008)

Firefox ftw!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2008)

Also ich gucke mir grade Opera an und hab mal zwei Fragen. 

Wie bekomm ich die ganze dreckige Werbung weg? Als AdBlockPlus verwöhnter Mensch, dreh ich hier gleich durch.

Und: Warum ist Opera so kacke langsam? Liegts an der Werbung, oder weil Firefox auch an ist? Downloaden tu ich ja nichts, zumindest nicht freiwilli.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> btw: IE


OmG, du nutzt echt den Windoof schrott o.O
Naja opera ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis vor kurzen noch FF aber der schmiert mir andauernd ab wenn ich über die 6 Tab Grenze gehe -.- daher opera, 15 tabs nebeneinander das passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

jo firefox natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Dezember 2008)

Am PC natürlich Firefox, auf dem iPod hat man von Apple etwas wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten bekommen - daher Safari (was nicht dabei ist, also "Andere") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Dezember 2008)

ff3

ab und zu auch safari und opera.


----------



## d2wap (19. Dezember 2008)

Wieviel bezahlt man dir für das ergebnis dieser umfrage? ^^


----------



## Naarg (19. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Also ich gucke mir grade Opera an und hab mal zwei Fragen.
> 
> Wie bekomm ich die ganze dreckige Werbung weg? Als AdBlockPlus verwöhnter Mensch, dreh ich hier gleich durch.
> 
> Und: Warum ist Opera so kacke langsam? Liegts an der Werbung, oder weil Firefox auch an ist? Downloaden tu ich ja nichts, zumindest nicht freiwilli.^^


Du kannst für die Popups spezielle Regeln erstellen,
Um werbung oder nervige Signaturen zu blocken machst du einen Rechtsklick Irgendwo auf den Bildschirm, wählst dann "Inhalte Blockieren" Nun alles anklicken, was dir nicht passt, und dann oben Bestätigen.

Und langsam? Bei mir ist er sehr viel flotter als IE&Safari, und etwas schneller als der FF.



Razyl schrieb:


> OmG, du nutzt echt den Windoof schrott o.O
> Naja opera ftw
> 
> 
> ...


Ich tolleriere deine Intolleranz nicht! (es gibts da einige coole Tricks, wie man den IE höllisch Aufbohren kann.

/werbung für Opera macht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (19. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> es gibts da einige coole Tricks, wie man den IE höllisch Aufbohren kann.



Firefox installieren und die Verknüpfung "Internet Exploder" nennen? xD



was ich für die Umfrage bekomme?
Als Anwendungsentwicklerin nen einblick, auf welche Browser (und vorallem Mobile Browser) ich mich einstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (19. Dezember 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> Firefox installieren und die Verknüpfung "Internet Exploder" nennen? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier zB

Würde auf jeden fall für den IE entwickeln, da den immernoch ~70% der Leute verwenden 

Auserdem fehlt in der Umfrage der Portable IE, der bei jedem Windows Mobilegerät mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Ich tolleriere deine Intolleranz nicht! (es gibts da einige coole Tricks, wie man den IE höllisch Aufbohren kann.


Aha Fans/Modder/Programmier erarbeiten etwas was M$ nicht hinbekommt? Wow... toll... Soetwas müsste sofort beim Start oder nach einen Update vorhanden zu sein und nicht erst so... 
Und trotzdem bleibt der IE der ziemlich schlechteste Browser, Opera & FF liegen deutlich in sachen Sicherheit und Browsing vor den IE, Safari hab ich keine ahnung.

Hmm ok Opera hat deinen vorpost nicht angezeigt, aber es um solche Wege zu machen... naja. M$ bekommt es trotzdem nicht gebacken den IE ordentlich und Sicher laufen zu lassen


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2008)

Hmm i nutze den ONe and Only Mozilla FireFox 3.0.5^^


----------



## Naarg (19. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm ok Opera hat deinen vorpost nicht angezeigt, aber es um solche Wege zu machen... naja. M$ bekommt es trotzdem nicht gebacken den IE ordentlich und Sicher laufen zu lassen


Opera speichert immer bestimmte Seiten zwischen, um Sie das nach nächste mal besser aufzubauen. Das ist toll bei vielen Webseiten, In Foren aber eher störend. In den Optionen kannst du das austellen. (Oder öfters mal F5 drücken)


----------



## Kronas (19. Dezember 2008)

firefox


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Du kannst für die Popups spezielle Regeln erstellen,
> Um werbung oder nervige Signaturen zu blocken machst du einen Rechtsklick Irgendwo auf den Bildschirm, wählst dann "Inhalte Blockieren" Nun alles anklicken, was dir nicht passt, und dann oben Bestätigen.
> 
> Und langsam? Bei mir ist er sehr viel flotter als IE&Safari, und etwas schneller als der FF.



Dankö, hat funktioniert. Was die Schnelligkeit angeht, werd ich es ein Stück weit beobachten. Aber die ganzen Skins, die man benutzen kann, machen Opera auf jeden Fall echt nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (20. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dankö, hat funktioniert. Was die Schnelligkeit angeht, werd ich es ein Stück weit beobachten. Aber die ganzen Skins, die man benutzen kann, machen Opera auf jeden Fall echt nice.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß nicht, ob du auf Spielereien stehst, falls ja, probier mal die Widgets aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein kleiner Tipp: Mein absoluter Liebling, das Sim Aquarium


----------



## mccord (20. Dezember 2008)

opera 10
bei inkompatiblen seiten: midori 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. Dezember 2008)

naja die ganzen grafiken austauschen ist ja kein prob..^^

und der rest sind sinnlose spielereien... aus meiner sicht^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Dezember 2008)

Firefox! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du auf Spielereien stehst, falls ja, probier mal die Widgets aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yeah, das macht Fun. xD


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Firefox.
-And it burns, burs burs, a fox of fire...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2008)

Sooo, ich hab mir Opera mal ein bisschen angeguckt und muss mit Enttäuschung feststellen, dass er 5-10 Sekunden, bei manchen Seiten (ala wow-europe.com/de) sogar bis zu 30 Sekunden  länger brauch als Firefox.
Opera hat zwar viel lustigen und guten Schnickschnack (Ne Menge Skins, Widgets etc pp) aber da verzichte ich lieber drauf, als Stundenlang für eine Seite zu brauchen.
Zusätzlich funktioniert der Popupblocker von Opera kein Stück ordentlich. (Wenn ein Popup kommt, will Opera erstmal ne PPL-Datei - oder wars PPH? - downloaden)

Back to the basic: FF3 is still the best.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2008)

Sehr seltsam, Opera ist bei mir immer gefühlte 4-5 Sekunden schneller als die Konkurrenz. Ich habe zwar auch den Fuchs (für meinen Proxy) aber ich bin seit eh und je Opera Fanboi! 

Das Werbe Problem löst bei mir ohnehin AdMunch, von daher bin, bleibe und werde ich immer Opera Nutzer sein.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam, Opera ist bei mir immer gefühlte 4-5 Sekunden schneller als die Konkurrenz. Ich habe zwar auch den Fuchs (für meinen Proxy) aber ich bin seit eh und je Opera Fanboi!
> 
> Das Werbe Problem löst bei mir ohnehin AdMunch, von daher bin, bleibe und werde ich immer Opera Nutzer sein.



Du Noxiel ... mein Post war als eine Art Hilfegesuch zu verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"AdMunch" werd ich mal testen. Bleibt nur das Problem, das mein Opera mistig langsam ist. Irgendwelche Proxyeinstellungen? Irgendwelche Ideen?

EDIT: War ja klar, dass dieses AdMunch ne Lizenz benötigt ...


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

opera einfach nur schon wegen rss und der schnellwahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich info anzeige (css anshen) + style

aufm ipod safari


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2008)

Also Opera zeigt sich bei manchen Seiten auch einfach mal zickig und zeigt mir nur weiß an, sodass ich das Lesezeichen doppelt anklicken muss. Wenn es dann immernoch nicht will, muss ich es manuell in die Adressleiste einfügen. o.O
Mach ich was falsch, oder ist Opera so schwierig?


----------



## Niranda (22. Dezember 2008)

opera is so schwierig, weil firefox besser ist!  xD


----------



## the Huntress (22. Dezember 2008)

Safari natürlich, aber ich werde mir bald "Camino" zulegen. Der soll noch etwas schneller sein als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Niranda (23. Dezember 2008)

im gegensatz zu welcher konkurrenz?^^


----------



## Naarg (23. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam, Opera ist bei mir immer gefühlte 4-5 Sekunden schneller als die Konkurrenz. Ich habe zwar auch den Fuchs (für meinen Proxy) aber ich bin seit eh und je Opera Fanboi!
> 
> Das Werbe Problem löst bei mir ohnehin AdMunch, von daher bin, bleibe und werde ich immer Opera Nutzer sein.


Amen Bruder! (Opera hat aber auch ein sehr simpel zu bedienendes Proxyfeature, oder hast du einfach keine Lust, ständig hin und her zu stellen?^^)



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Also Opera zeigt sich bei manchen Seiten auch einfach mal zickig und zeigt mir nur weiß an, sodass ich das Lesezeichen doppelt anklicken muss. Wenn es dann immernoch nicht will, muss ich es manuell in die Adressleiste einfügen. o.O
> Mach ich was falsch, oder ist Opera so schwierig?


Hmm um ehrlich zu sein, ich kann keines deiner Probleme nachvollziehen,wobei Opera wirklich ein bisschen kompliziert zu bedienen ist, dafür aber mehr Features bietet. Warum dein Opera so lahmt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Persöhnlich habe ich schon erlebt, das sich Opera ziemlich mit Torrentclients beist, es reicht schon, wenn Sie an sind, müss nichtmal was geladen werden (vllt weil es selber einen bietet?) Versuch mal Bittorrent oder dergleichen auszumachen (falls du einen anhast^^).



Niranda schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu welcher konkurrenz?^^


bei dir, Schwester, vermisse ich die Argumente, hast du denn welche?


----------



## the Huntress (23. Dezember 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu welcher konkurrenz?^^



Safari und Firefox (Mac OS) nach einen Selbsttest. Ob der auch schneller als Opera ist, nun das hab ich nur gelesen.


----------



## Raheema (23. Dezember 2008)

kann klar Firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil es einfach schnell ist ^^ 




LG 

Raheema/steffen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Hmm um ehrlich zu sein, ich kann keines deiner Probleme nachvollziehen,wobei Opera wirklich ein bisschen kompliziert zu bedienen ist, dafür aber mehr Features bietet. Warum dein Opera so lahmt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Persöhnlich habe ich schon erlebt, das sich Opera ziemlich mit Torrentclients beist, es reicht schon, wenn Sie an sind, müss nichtmal was geladen werden (vllt weil es selber einen bietet?) Versuch mal Bittorrent oder dergleichen auszumachen (falls du einen anhast^^).



Ne keinerlei Torrents/Downloads oder Programme dieser Art laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triton (23. Dezember 2008)

Seit dem mir vor ein paar Jahren mein Explorer gesagt hat das ich Offline bin obwohl ich Online war und ich Online gehen muss um Hilfe für diese Problem zu bekommen, was ja nicht geht wenn der Explorer meint das ich Offline bin, bin ich zu Firefox gewechselt. Nicht verstanden? Auch egal, seit dem ich FF nutze hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Ich nutze Firefox, weil er meiner Meinung nach in allen Bereichen der beste Browser ist. Würde auch nicht wechseln, weil er mir ja alles bietet, was ich möchte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (20. Februar 2009)

ich nutze firefox, wie so viele andere auch. aber ich kenne mich persöhnlich auch nicht mit den unterschieden zwischen den ganzen browsern aus, ist mir auch schnuppe^^


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und: Warum ist Opera so kacke langsam? Liegts an der Werbung, oder weil Firefox auch an ist? Downloaden tu ich ja nichts, zumindest nicht freiwilli.^^



Also ich persönlich bin davon überzeugt, dass Opera definitiv schneller läuft als Firefox.. Wenns bei dir anders rum ist, vlt wegen Popupblocker und so Krams..


----------



## neo1986 (9. März 2009)

Ich benutz Opera was schnelleres giebt es net


----------



## Rhokan (9. März 2009)

Bei Mobile fehlt Safari (iPod, iPhone)



> Seit dem mir vor ein paar Jahren mein Explorer gesagt hat das ich Offline bin obwohl ich Online war und ich Online gehen muss um Hilfe für diese Problem zu bekommen, was ja nicht geht wenn der Explorer meint das ich Offline bin, bin ich zu Firefox gewechselt.



Ich hatte mal das Problem "Der Computer konnte ihre Maus nicht erkennen. Klicken sie hier um das Problem zu beheben." Sehr geistreich.


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2009)

Ich war jahrelang treuer IE-Nutzer, aber mittlerweile habe ich auf Firefox gewechselt und bin seit über einem Jahr sehr zufrieden. Ist einfach praktisch, hübsch anzusehen und überzeugt auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## Morituri (10. März 2009)

Ich steh zu meinem brennenden Fuchs ^^


----------



## claet (10. März 2009)

Natürlich überzeugter FF Nutzer. 

Dennoch muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, auf meinem Handy (HTC Diamond) nutze ich zum surfen den IE. Der Opera Mobile is bei mir total verbuggt. Der Mobile IE fehlt hier leider..


----------



## picollo0071 (10. März 2009)

Privat nutze ich Opera, In der Firma benutze ich Firefox.
Warum unterschiedlich? Wir haben firmenintern bestimmte Sicherheitsrichtlinien, und Opera erfüllt diese angeblich nicht -.-


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2009)

Aufm Handy benutz ich Opera Mobile. Ich finde da kommt im moment kein anderer Browser ran.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

Ich benutze den IE (flamed mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) weil er auf der Schnellwahltaste meiner Tastatur liegt. Bin einfach zu faul den Tastaturtreiber zu installieren. Wenn IE mal wieder mit zig Tabs abgeschmiert ist drück ich dann aufs Firefox Logo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

meiner sieht zwar so aus, aber immernoch firefox


----------



## airace (10. März 2009)

ich benutz FIREFOX und werde auch immer FIREFOX benutzen, aus dem einfachen grund weil ich FIREFOX mag :-) 

und... ja weil ichs mag....!

und da ich ein Iphone hab benutze ich natürlich Safari...also Mobile...

mfg airace


----------



## Evíga (11. März 2009)

Opera als Hauptbrowser, weil die Mausgesten und die Schnellwahl extrem bequem sind. 
Für bestimmte Seiten und bei Anzeigeproblemen in Opera hab ich noch den guten alten FF.


----------



## G0DL1K3 (11. März 2009)

Mobil bitte Safari hinzufuegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werden wohl alle iPod touch & iPhone user verwenden


----------



## Valleth (11. März 2009)

Da ich mit Microsoftprodukten nur Probleme hatte nutz ich FF und Opera.
Die beiden Browser sind einfach nur super.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (13. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Für bestimmte Seiten und bei Anzeigeproblemen in Opera hab ich noch den guten alten FF.



Bestimmte Seiten. Hmm...
Pr0n? Torrents? Drogengeschäfte?

Wer nutzt den bei dir den Opera, der nicht sehen soll welche "bestimmten Seiten" du besuchst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkalexa (13. März 2009)

ich benutze seit jahren firefox und gelegentlich google chrome und bin voll zufrieden. internet explorer mag ich nicht und opera hab ich noch nie getestet. und von safari hab ich noch nie was gehört^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

Wow...ehrlich gesagt hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass doch so viele Firefox nutzen (mich inbegriffen).

FF und Opera sind wohl die besten Browser, alternativ Safari. IE, sowohl 7 als auch 8, sind bei Chip haushoch durchgefallen und als "Nicht empfehlenswert" eingestuft worden.


----------



## Siu (14. März 2009)

FireFox und das wird auch immer so bleiben.. Google Chrome werd ich mir schön vom Laib halten.. soll ja nicht so doll sein was Sicherheit angeht.


----------



## Rodney (14. März 2009)

Faiafocks!


----------



## xXElfaronXx (14. März 2009)

Früher IE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt nurnoch Firefox


----------



## Evíga (15. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Bestimmte Seiten. Hmm...
> Pr0n? Torrents? Drogengeschäfte?



Was sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, im ernst - gmail zB geht auf Opera aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht, die WAR-Hauptseite auch nicht.



Toddi schrieb:


> Wer nutzt den bei dir den Opera, der nicht sehen soll welche "bestimmten Seiten" du besuchst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freundin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (15. März 2009)

Früher Opera, seit einem halben Jahr Firefox


----------



## Glun (15. März 2009)

Firefox mit Adblock Plus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Firefox mit Mouse Gestures, AdBlock Plus und Fire.fm
So hab ich alles was ich will - gute mukke und meine hübschen maus mal aktionen^^


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Was sonst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Browserverlauf löschen ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (16. März 2009)

FireFox mit diversen Add-ons.


----------



## Dérack (17. März 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> FireFox und das wird auch immer so bleiben.. Google Chrome werd ich mir schön vom Laib halten.. soll ja nicht so doll sein was Sicherheit angeht.




Alter Firefox kann auch alles ausspionieren, nur sie geben es halt nicht an omg. Würde Google nicht sogar zugeben das Daten an Google geschickt würden. Würdet keiner hier die ganze zeit erzählen "Ach google crome scheiße spioniert dich nur aus"

Dein Internetprovider speichert sehr viel mehr persönliche Daten über Dich, jedesmal wenn Du online gehst, und dein Mobilfunkprovider speichert für 6 Monate wo Du warst, in jeder Minute in der Dein Handy an ist (und Deinen Namen und Adresse, sowie Telefonnummer und Kontodaten und Anrufliste ebenso). Dieses Forum speichert Deine IP Adresse (die letztlich zu Deiner Hausadresse fuehrt), immer wenn Du eine neue Seite aufrufst.

Der gleichen Logik nach solltest Du demnach nicht mehr online gehen, oder geschweige denn (ganz schlimm) einen Telefonanruf per Handy machen.

Edit:

Ah und ja ich benutze Crome. Ist einfach das beste was Ladezeiten angeht. Selbst mit meinem lahmen DSL-Light brauchen die seiten im schnitt 2 Sekunden bis sie aufgebaut sind. Videos laden auch schnell. Mit FireFox, IE etc. dauert das alles sehr lange... 

Google Crome ist einfach das beste (meiner Meinung nach)


----------

